# Food grade plastic container/bin to age water



## max88 (Aug 6, 2009)

Looking to get a 15 ~ 30 Gallon good grade plastic bin to age water. Does anyone know where to get in the GTA area?


----------



## alreu (Aug 30, 2012)

I read an interesting post on another site where the person used an old water softener container. The poster actually said that water treatment businesses often had old containers/water softeners traded in for new equipment and that these could be had basically for free as they would have to take these to a landfill. Makes sense and the water softener is absolutely safe as it is supplying water in the home. Check out water softener services in your area.
Good luck.


----------



## blunthead (Jan 24, 2011)

just go to home depot and get a rubbermaid brute


----------



## StevieK (Jun 4, 2007)

blunthead said:


> just go to home depot and get a rubbermaid brute


this is what i use ... all day long ... have four of them. they come in many sizes the 30 is perfect for waterchange etc.

S


----------



## max88 (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks all for your suggestions and comments.


----------

